# How many people have you met from the internet?



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

How many people have you met from the internet?


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

None, but soon to be one.


----------



## dB (Jul 25, 2006)

I met 3 people off the internet 6 years ago. We used to play the same online game and lived nearby each other. Wow can't believe it was 6 years ago now.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Two...at an SAS gathering._


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i want to know who met over 10 people, i can't meet even one


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i've met 3.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Four. Both ex-gf's, my future wife, and briefly, in passing, one other person.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I met two people off the internet. I don't see them anymore.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've met over 10... all at SAS gatherings.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Zero.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

If you're talking about in real life, then none.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've met three.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Four. Then there's two unofficial ones. Met two girls at a concert, talked online a bit, saw each other at another concert.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

None.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Orez


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

leppardess said:


> I've met over 10... all at SAS gatherings.


Yep, same here.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Two


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

None, yet. I did have one offer but I don't know if I really want to do that with sa and all. I'd almost rather get to build some friendships over the net before trying something in real life. Unfortunately I have zero online friends as well, which sucks.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

One, someone I met on the yahoo dating site.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm afraid to count it all up, but I know I'm at least between 8-10. Probably 10+ now that I think about it... :hide


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was able to count 13. I met 4 fellow SAS members back on July 1st.

The 9 others would be women who responded to one of the many spanking personal ads I ran years ago. (I spanked all 9 of them in case you were wondering.)

Before that I met women through personal ads in papers. Some of you older folks will remember when they put ink on paper before this Internet was in common use.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

One


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not sure on the exact number, but I put over 10.. Most of them were when I was younger though (16ish). The meeting stuff has slowed down


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> The 9 others would be women who responded to one of the many spanking personal ads I ran years ago. (I spanked all 9 of them in case you were wondering.)


 That's awesome. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

15. all from SAS.


----------



## neyzen (Aug 19, 2008)

8. 
4 women and 4 men.
I married and then divorced one of those women.
1 male psychiatrist and 1 male psychologist.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

none


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

way over 10!! some haven't been intentional either, sometimes i just go out and people recognize me from myspace or something.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Met over 10 from this board alone. About 20 folks from another board and a handful of random people.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted 'Over 10'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three, one of which I still chat with when she's on.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

None.

Edit: I forgot, I met 3 or something back when I was like 16, at a computer gathering.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

1


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There's people on the internet?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Drella said:


> There's people on the internet?


yup :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Four.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Four.


r u playing golf?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

5. I met 1 horrible narcissistic man twice, 2 nice SAer guys, 1 girl for a single date - didn't go well, and 1 girl who is now my partner. *edit* I left someone out, oops. I dated another girl a few times and then left her for my partner.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Zilch.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap, it's andy1984. :eek


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

haha yea whats up andy


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ha, hey njodis and gumaro.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

One


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

None. Seems too awkward for me.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

One.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Met two, both very nice


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I met about 12 people from a car gtg.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

None so far.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Just the one.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

over ten. somehow ive actually managed to meet quite a bit of people from the net


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ruinthps (Aug 15, 2007)

I have met 2 from myspace that are both ex-girlfriends.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I want to... but then I choke.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

njodis said:


> Holy crap, it's andy1984. :eek


Hi Andy. Fill us in - things have been going well for you it seems? 

Edit: Met 4 people from the internet


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

0.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

One, and it was through this site.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It's crazy to me that so many of you have met other people from this site.... I don't think anyone on this site even lives remotely near me. Not that I would be against traveling, I just think it would be a soul crushing experience in terms of anxiety. No one would want to meet an obnoxious, perverted weirdo like me, anyway, except for my prison pen-pals. They simply haven't seen a real woman in thirty years, so it's exciting for all parties involved.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > The 9 others would be women who responded to one of the many spanking personal ads I ran years ago. (I spanked all 9 of them in case you were wondering.)
> ...


I have to amend that. I thought of 2 others that I met, but never spanked unfortunately. In one case we met at a hotel bar and she brought her husband along (can you say awkward).


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Drella said:


> It's crazy to me that so many of you have met other people from this site.... I don't think anyone on this site even lives remotely near me. Not that I would be against traveling, I just think it would be a soul crushing experience in terms of anxiety. No one would want to meet an obnoxious, perverted weirdo like me, anyway, except for my prison pen-pals. They simply haven't seen a real woman in thirty years, so it's exciting for all parties involved.


I've never met anybody from this site either--no one really lives near me either. There's only one person I can think of that lives in KY besides me and he's not all that close, he's way up in northern KY and I'm down in the southeast part. :b 
The person I was always closest to(as in talking to alot) on this site lives in another state(very far away) and doesn't even come on here anymore, I think last I heard from him he said his SA was getting better so he had no reason to come here anymore really.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Just this summer, I met a guy I'd known online for a few years. It was the most awkward experience of my life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> The 9 others would be women who responded to one of the many spanking personal ads I ran years ago. (I spanked all 9 of them in case you were wondering.)


you should put them back up


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


 :lol OMG!


----------



## Spooky_Pookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Met my husband on the net ^,~


----------

